# Brauche Geld - Verkaufe div Klamotten + Ciro Kickboard mit Magura Scheibenbremse



## -=MARS=- (6. Mai 2006)

Schaut hier:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZtycoon-ccQQhtZ-1

u.a. Fox Racing, Fox Racing Shox, Volcom, Dickies, .... Ciro Kickboard


----------



## leonardi.p.r (3. September 2007)

hallo 

habe interesse an deine Ciro Kickboard mit Magura Scheibenbremse

hast es noch?

wie fiel kostet?

mfg roberto leonardi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (3. September 2007)

leonardi.p.r schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe interesse an deine Ciro Kickboard mit Magura Scheibenbremse
> 
> ...



schau mal aufs Datum........


----------

